

Good Housewife Guide  - nickl
http://econfaculty.gmu.edu/wew/misc/days.pdf

======
spitfire
This was 1955, 10 years after the second world war. A lot of GI's with shell-
shock and PTSD had come home and started families. Most of this reads as a pop
guide to treating PTSD. Speaking in a low voice, avoiding clutter and stress
is exactly the right thing to do.

------
kmort
Ugh. I recently went to a wedding where the Best Man read this out in its
entirety as his speech (without any attribution). Lazy, in bad taste and very
cringeworthy.

